# anyone taking lexapro or celexa?



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

curious...

is anyone taking lexapro or celexa out there?

if so, did you experience "relief"?

i spent 2 years on celexa (it helped a lot) and recently had to switch to Lexapro (same company ... same chemical reaction as celexa in the brain, marketed as "with less side effects")


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Blake,

Not only am I from The South, I also take Lexapro. I have been taking it since it first came on the market. After gagging, having major headaches and having my DR increased by about 14 different meds...I was finally able to take 1/2 of a 10mg tablet. I would say it has enabled me to stablize my anxiety and depression.

I am taking 1/4 of a tablet now as I want to see where I am without the med. Purely a personal decision.

Hope you find the help you are looking for.
terri*


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

yea ive been taking lexapro for my anxiety for about 6 weeks now and it seems to be helping...take care
Marcella


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

After going to my psychiatrist, crying again, and begging to give me something strong... :shock:

He wanted me to try Lexapro first. 

I hope it will be okay. I just want relief, damn it!

Please post something POSITIVE about this! LOL

Allure


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i've been on celexa for 6 or 7 weeks and although it helps depression. i have no emotions and i don't really cry anymore and its not helping the dp at all. my doc is goin to get me off meds soon and i'm going to try this outpatient program. i hope i do better w/o meds. or at least get some emotion back or my body back or something.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm on Celexa 20 mg and it works good, but I have no sex drive (which I don't really mind because I have no sex life), I'm tired all the time, and I can't lose weight. These are maybe or maybe not the Celexa. I'm not 100% convinced this is caused by Celexa, but more than likely it is.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

I took Celexa for a while. It didn't help with the DR feelings -- no meds have helped me there. Oxzepam (tranqualizer) made me relax somewhat, which was helpful. Celexa had nasty side effects on me, including the "crawling out of my skin" sensation. I had the same problem with Paxil. Welbutrin had fewer side effects.


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

ive been taking 'celexa' (cipramil here) for three years. It was prescribed for depression because thats what my GP thought was the cause of my symptoms. My symptoms were that I didnt feel, my perception was all foggy. Went back to another doc who reduced the dose saying that the drug was causing my above symptoms :?: Finally saw a psychiatrist who increased beyond the initial dose because he thought that my dissociation was secondary to deprerssion (even though i didnt feel depressed).
Here Iam three years down the line and dont know what to do because the cipramil didnt touch the symptoms of DP/DR whatsoever but its all they had to offer. I keep telling myself to try going back and discussing it again but it is just so difficult when they dont know what you are talking about.
livinghell let me know how the outpatient visit works.


----------

